# Buffalo Wild Wings sauces on ribs?



## cybrslydr (Jul 24, 2018)

I was thinking about this and figured I'd ask the experts - anyone tried one or more of Bdubs wing sauces on some ribs?

I'm thinking the Caribbean Jerk, Asian Zing or Honey BBQ would taste good.

Thoughts?


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 24, 2018)

Never really thought about it.  I am sure I would like the honey BBQ.  I like the Parmesan garlic on the wings.  Wonder if it would work for ribs and what kind of smoke would be good with it?


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 24, 2018)

I've used a lot of different sauces on ribs, usually doctoring them up a tad. Honey BBQ works great, as does just about any Asian sauce. Mixing up sauces keeps the burnt out taste buds at bay.

I typically stick with whatever makes my wife happy, but I like the idea of wing sauce on ribs. I think I'll give that a try next time she's travelling on business. Would probably add a little brown sugar or honey. Hmmm.....


----------



## kit s (Jul 24, 2018)

Never tried it buffalo on ribs, but I do think it would be good and well any of the sauces you have listed would be good....just my 2 cents.

brett...i personally like hickory or oak...preference hickory.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2018)

Man go for it and when you start sweating to much just drink another cold one. :D Can't see anything wrong with trying it I mostly use apple on pork in fact its my go to wood most of the time.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2018)

You know what I think that is a fantastic idea. You could smoke the ribs naked, then cut them up & toss them in a mixture of Franks hot wing sauce & melted butter. I have a few racks of ribs in the freezer & I'm going to give this a try!
I love hot wings & I love ribs, so how can this be bad!!! I just told Judy I'm doing it this weekend!! I have to say you guys come up with some really good ideas!!. Well I guess I'll see how good this one is, but I have a lot of confidence that it will be good!! I will certainly let you guys know how they turn out, good or bad!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2018)

For sure Al its a great idea as I just mention to Al in another thread its so great here on SMF to see all the ideas members come up with. Ever changing the recipes and the taste of the food we all so much enjoy.

Warren


----------



## cybrslydr (Jul 24, 2018)

Currently waiting for a butcher up in Columbus to get back to me on price for some ribs.  

Idea is to smoke them on the grill for a few hours and then baste them in the sauce for the last 45 or so.  Most likely use some apple wood and Royal Oak charcoal stuff on the Weber.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 24, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> You know what I think that is a fantastic idea. You could smoke the ribs naked, then cut them up & toss them in a mixture of Franks hot wing sauce & melted butter. I have a few racks of ribs in the freezer & I'm going to give this a try!
> I love hot wings & I love ribs, so how can this be bad!!! I just told Judy I'm doing it this weekend!! I have to say you guys come up with some really good ideas!!. Well I guess I'll see how good this one is, but I have a lot of confidence that it will be good!! I will certainly let you guys know how they turn out, good or bad!
> Al


Al I've done the classic Frank's and Butter sauce on ribs, it's freaking fantastic.
You're going to love it.

Now the Jerk seasoning is one I've never thought about on ribs, which is strange cause I've done it on chops and loin.
I gotta try that, I think some oak would go good with Jamaican Jerk.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 24, 2018)

Spicy Garlic is my favorite BWW sauce and I'm sure I would love it on wings!


----------



## cybrslydr (Jul 24, 2018)

Would you folks think this would be better with or without a rub?  The sauces are pretty potent themselves and I'd think it'd be difficult to find a rub that's complimentary to that.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2018)

cybrslydr Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 24, 2018)

cybrslydr said:


> Would you folks think this would be better with or without a rub?  The sauces are pretty potent themselves and I'd think it'd be difficult to find a rub that's complimentary to that.


When I did Frank's I went light on my normal pork rub, just a dusting.
I would adjust my rub to match or compliment the sauce flavor.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2018)

With or with out would be a personal preference if you use the hot wing sauce like I would you would not even notice any rub.

Warren


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 24, 2018)

It was just talked about on here a week ago there is a Franks Red Hot seasoning. You can get it on Amazon.

I like vinegary mustard sauces like Carolina Gold, or Honey Mustard, but Buffalo flavor is one that just never grew a taste for. But surely this would be a winner for those who do.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 24, 2018)

I gotta disagree, some sauces and rubs can be quite conflicting.
Especially if you were to use a mildly flavored or sweet  sauce, e.g. Parmesan Garlic or Bourbon Molasses, pair either with a spicy rub and it'll show through.

Plus there is the texture of rib's light bark we generally associate with them, dry rubbed or glazed, we're used to a bark.

I think that like the recent Korean BBQ experiment, someone's gonna have to take one for the team


----------



## cybrslydr (Jul 24, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I gotta disagree, some sauces and rubs can be quite conflicting.
> Especially if you were to use a mildly flavored or sweet  sauce, e.g. Parmesan Garlic or Bourbon Molasses, pair either with a spicy rub and it'll show through.
> 
> Plus there is the texture of rib's light bark we generally associate with them, dry rubbed or glazed, we're used to a bark.
> ...



Well, I'm going to do the ribs this weekend, that's not up for debate.  lol  Whether or not I'll use a rub for something like a Caribbean Jerk is a different story.  

As spicy as Caribbean Jerk sauce is, I think the rub would need to be heavy on the brown sugar and sweet.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 24, 2018)

kit s said:


> Never tried it buffalo on ribs, but I do think it would be good and well any of the sauces you have listed would be good....just my 2 cents.
> 
> brett...i personally like hickory or oak...preference hickory.



Yeah, hickory is my standard but go with other wood some times. I have just recently started using some oak and so far had good results.  I wonder how either would go with the BWW Parmesan garlic sauce though of if a milder wood would complement it better.


----------



## cybrslydr (Jul 24, 2018)

You guys have any links to a sweet (flavor) rub I could try on these with the Jerk sauce?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 24, 2018)

Buy a jar of dry Jerk Seasoning or make your own.
Taste it and add brown sugar if you think it needs it.
Smoke'em up and sauce them at the end.

*Jerk Seasoning*
2 tablespoons onion powder
1 tablespoon dried chives
1 tablespoon dried thyme
1 tablespoon ground allspice
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon dark brown sugar
2 teaspoons black pepper
2 teaspoons cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons garlic powder
½ teaspoon nutmeg (grated)
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 25, 2018)

The more I think about it the more I think it'd be better to make that Jerk seasoning more of a traditional pork rub.
There is almost half a cup of spices, I'm thinking to increase the brown sugar to a quarter cup, maybe as much as half a cup.
If doing multiple racks I'd definitely experiment.
Jerk rub and sauce is sounding better and better.


----------



## cybrslydr (Jul 26, 2018)

So we decided on the following:

Chipotle BBQ Dry Seasoning
Desert Heat Dry Seasoning
Honey BBQ Sauce
Caribbean Jerk Sauce

I think we're going to try the Chipotle BBQ dry as a rub and then put some Honey BBQ on it.  Bro's going to try Desert Heat as a rub and maybe put some Honey BBQ on it.  Then maybe try the Chipotle BBQ dry with the Jerk sauce.

See how it goes.  :)


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 26, 2018)

I’ve used Hooters Wing Sauce as a bast/bbq sauce on ribs.  It was good, but I just like sweet baby rays on my ribs!


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 26, 2018)

This has nothing to do with ribs but does have to do with sauces.  Wife made some venison meatballs and I put a fresh batch of Jeff's bbq sauce on it.  I had to microwave it to warm the meat up and the sauce burned a little.  I'm wondering if I just put it in the microwave too long or if I should not microwave his sauce at all.


----------

